# Smaller jet boat



## eastp (Jul 31, 2015)

New member and glad I found a place that has many jet drive guys.
I'm looking at the Blazer boats like many. I have some jet experience and am wondering if 14-15 foot by 48" bottom is to short for turning and getting up on shallow plane effectively. I'm thinking a 40/30 Yamaha to power it with and a steering console to get my weight forward (maybe even stick steer).
It would just be a 1-2 person boat and I want to keep it light. I will keep it tied to my bank a lot and my river is Dam controlled so it raises and falls a bunch in a single day. I want it light as possible to man handle it when it can be sitting on rocks at times and has to be pushed out.
Does anyone have a small jet rig like this and how does it handle on turns compared to say a 17 a footer? Would it maneuver better or worse? Thanks


----------



## Sully (Jul 31, 2015)

I have a friend who passed just recently and he had a 12/42 with a 25hp evinrude jet with stick steer up front. Now I know this sounds like a weird size but so be it, he went every where I did when I had my 16/48 with a 40hp Suzuki jet, just not as fast. :lol: Mine was .100 thick and his was like a beer can. I think you will be fine. Mine was a tiller steer and I liked it at the time. I drove his and a friend that had stick steer and like them also. I don't remember what brand his boat was, mine was a 1991 Duracraft Just my 002 cents.


----------



## jd4x426 (Aug 4, 2015)

I have a 1448 G3 tunnel hull with a 93 yamaha 40/28 mine is a tiller though boat works great for me and one other person I can run mid to high 20 mph range and boat handles great I had to drag it off a rock Monday by myself and although it wasn't easy it was doable. I can't compare the steering to a bigger boat because I've always had smaller boats but I would say that mine turns pretty well under power as with most jets no power no steering


----------



## JL8Jeff (Aug 5, 2015)

My 1652 handles really well and it has a Mercury 60/45. I think a 1660 would be a little better because of the extra width but I'm by myself 95% of the time so a 1448 to 1556 would probably be my personal preference.


----------

